# The Lonely Parasite Traveling Circus presents... LOS ANGELES



## EphemeralStick (May 3, 2015)

Bit of a last minute but hey why the heck not? 

Come on out tonight, Sunday May 3, to see live music, cool buses, and some things! 

Featuring:

GRAY
THE LONELY PARASITE 
SADISTIC CANDLE 
PEACERS

$5 Dollar suggested donation, no one turned away for lack of funds. Plus the donation gets you a cup to drink off the keg all night! 

680 S Imperial St, Los Angeles CA 
Doors are at 8, I'll be working the front so come and say hi!


----------



## Tude (May 4, 2015)

Ahhh wish I were there!!! Instead I cooked for a bunch of people - which was cool too. Hope you had a great time!!!


----------

